# Found a new folding survival bow



## Kornbread (Feb 20, 2013)

Was looking at the Pathfinder School site the other day and found a folding long bow made by Primal Gear Unlimited. Dave Canturberry did an awesome review of the bow, so I ordered one. It is labled as CFSB-1 [Compact Folding Survival Bow]. This thing is great. It is very light wieght and shoots great. I also ordered some of the take down arrows from thier site. They shoot good. I thought that there might be a problem since they have a conector in the middle but they shoot true at 30 yards. I think that this bow is a must have for my BOB. Check them out and see for your self. I am curious what you preppers on here think.
go to Primal Gear Unlimited-home of the Compact Folding Survival Bow-a traditional bow that is anything but traditional with limbs that fold into the riser when closed and delivers high end recurve bow performance-the only folding bow of its kind in the ar


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah I was looking at those...129.99 you get a free extra string by mentioning Dave canterburys Pathfinder school in the promo code when you order...Take down carbon arrows are also available.






23" riser, 59" OAL and available in 50 and 60 lb draw weights...and just when I thought I didn't need or want anything else...lol


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I think alot of people under estimate the versatility of a good bow. But a bow really takes alot more practice than just picking up a rifle. I picked up a compound last year and I get out every chance I get to shoot. I don't want to turn it into a compound vs tradition, but if your going to get a bow, practice, practice and than practice some more. Nice find BTW.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep there is a knack to shooting a bow well, and practice is necessary, I like the idea of a compact stow away bow with breakdown arrows, it would fit under the seat of a car boat plane or what ever. I have a couple of PSE takedown recurves that I'd like to make cloth cases for so the could be stowed and be protected, but after looking at this bow my be easier to go this route instead...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It looks like the whole thing would stow in a capped off length of 4' PVC that could also double as a quiver...
Interesting, I'm thinking about ordering one, my current go quiet hunt bow is a take down 55 lb draw weight PSE Coyote. 
I tweaked it with a flipper rest and flemmish string. I make my own strings with Dacron B 50, I don't care much for the continious loop strings the bow comes with because they can't easily be tuned for optimal cast. Flemmish strings are tuneable...


----------



## Kornbread (Feb 20, 2013)

Seneca, I am not so into bows that I know the difference between continuous loop or flemish strings. In an effort to gain miore knowledge, please explain why one is preferrable over the other in a little more detail. I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

I had a compound bow as a kid, but it was too big for me and I didn't really enjoy it. Now, I wish that I had held on to it. I have been thinking for a while about rejoining the bow world, but must do some research. I don't hunt, but want a bow for it stealth capabilities. This bow looks cool. Is it strong enough to hunt deer/elk in a shtf situation? Those with knowledge, please respond. I would love to find a bow, and start practicing. I think that archery would be a great skill to add to the toolbox. 

On a side note, I think that the PSE Tac 15 may be the coolest thing I have ever laid eyes on. Too bad it is $1500.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

CourtSwagger said:


> I had a compound bow as a kid, but it was too big for me and I didn't really enjoy it. Now, I wish that I had held on to it. I have been thinking for a while about rejoining the bow world, but must do some research. I don't hunt, but want a bow for it stealth capabilities. This bow looks cool. Is it strong enough to hunt deer/elk in a shtf situation? Those with knowledge, please respond. I would love to find a bow, and start practicing. I think that archery would be a great skill to add to the toolbox.
> 
> On a side note, I think that the PSE Tac 15 may be the coolest thing I have ever laid eyes on. Too bad it is $1500.


At 50 to 60 pound draw is enough to take anything down in North America, for Deer most anything 40 to 50 will be just fine. Personaly I am not a huge Hunter, I have a Bow because it's fun to shoot. Same with my rifles, again not really a hunter but I go out shooting regluarly or at least when ammo prices get back to normal. But if there ever comes a time when I would need these to find food I will be skilled with it. Like a said before, a rifle for the most part is point and shoot and done. with a Bow its lots and lots of practive.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like a great find!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Dave Canterbury took a Himalayan yak with one. They work good


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Kornbread said:


> Seneca, I am not so into bows that I know the difference between continuous loop or flemish strings. In an effort to gain miore knowledge, please explain why one is preferrable over the other in a little more detail. I would appreciate it. Thanks


Sure a flemish string is individual lengthts of bowstring twisted together very similar to how a rope is made. A continious loop is one strand of bowstring is a long continious loop that is wrapped with serving line on the ends to create the loops for the limb knocks...

The reason why a flemish string is better in my opinion is because it is designed to be adjustable. it can be twisted tighter to make a shorter string or unwound to make a longer string. You can do the same with a continious loop just not as easily or to the degree one can with a flemish string. Continious loop strings are better suited to mass production methods while a flemish string not so much. I can make both types of strings but prefer the flemish style...a word of caution I am biased...lol

The need to adjust a string become apparent with traditional archery, every bow has a sweet spot, it's found in the distance between the string and riser. If the string is too close to the riser then one gets wrist slap, while arrow speed may be faster you get spanked...If the string is too high off the riser you loose arrow velocity...but you don't get spanked...lol

There is a spot where the string heighth from the riser is ideal...A flemish string makes it easier for the archer tune to that sweet spot. Could one do it with a continious loop sure...

I was looking at the string heighth in the video and thought it looked a bit tall...if I buy the bow it wouldn't matter because I would simply sit down and twist up a string for it. If you can make cordage you can make your own bowstrings...or vis versa...lol


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> I'm confused. With the Flemish do you only work with one loop? How do you attach to the other knock? I'm assuming this is for a longbow or recurve


A flemish string is made up from individual strands of dacron B50 with loops on each end. The nock loops are made by splicing the individual strand ends back into back into the body of string. I using dacron B50 for making bow strings. It's a heck of a lot easier to make them than it is to explain how...lol

They are currently out of both 50# and 60# bows at goprimal, You know...for 129.99 you can't go wrong, when a good longbow or recurve will set you back quite a bit more than that.


----------



## ScPrep (Nov 30, 2013)

CourtSwagger said:


> I had a compound bow as a kid, but it was too big for me and I didn't really enjoy it. Now, I wish that I had held on to it. I have been thinking for a while about rejoining the bow world, but must do some research. I don't hunt, but want a bow for it stealth capabilities. This bow looks cool. Is it strong enough to hunt deer/elk in a shtf situation? Those with knowledge, please respond. I would love to find a bow, and start practicing. I think that archery would be a great skill to add to the toolbox.
> 
> On a side note, I think that the PSE Tac 15 may be the coolest thing I have ever laid eyes on. Too bad it is $1500.


For hunting deer the lowest I go I'd 55 and there is no highest, it can never be too "dead" haha but with elk, moose, bear and other large animals you shouldn't go lower than 60. The reason for this is causing the least amount of pain to the animal, a big blood trail, and short tracking distance. With a 40lb bow you'll be lucky if the arrow gets half in the animal let alone a pass through.


----------



## drackore (Oct 18, 2013)

Honestly for the sheer weight (lack of) and portability of this thing - awesome. Definitely going on my wish list. Thanks for the find!


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

I own two takedown bows, a compound and a crossbow. I’ve hunted, camped and played target games with all of them. For power, accuracy, reliability and tactical response, I’ll pick the compound… hands down. 

I like the storage advantage of the takedown/folding bows, but if I need it quick for defense or an unexpected game opportunity, I’m SOL. If I walk around with it assembled, the 5 foot length can be awkward… the advantage is gone. And.. as people have already pointed out, considerable practice is require to get and stay consistently good.

With a little imagination, I was able to make up an easy way to hang my compound on my pack and retrieve it quickly. The 5-arrow quiver is attached to the bow, the sights light up in low light conditions and the 80% let off allows me to stay drawn on target indefinitely. It’s tough to beat.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Compounds are nice, and they take a lot of the guess work out of archery, A person should weigh the pros and cons to determine if they are viable for their particular situation.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I have both long bows & receurve bows. I do best with the Bear TD Hunter which is 60#. But choice for me is the 175# Barnett Commando crossbow.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Do you know any other people or companies making hand made traditional recurves and longbows to compare?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

PSE makes a pretty good takedown for a reasonable price.
This is the only company I know of that is making a bow that is expressly for survival. 
I believe using a bandanna for a handle wrap would make it a bit more comfortable to shoot.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea, thats a good bow,have myself one and work great


----------



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

Im bettin it shoots like crap.....


----------

